# USAAF, USMC and USN ground crews



## cco23i (May 21, 2010)

All, 
I am building a section of living historians / reenactors who portray ground crews. Our unit has 10 fellows and of course we are always looking for more. If you are interested drop me a P.M or email me at: [email protected]


Scott


----------

